# Am I an ENTP or an INTP??



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

I have looked researched both quite extensively, and seem to match both characteristics. I do tend to match more INTP traits recently, but when I was a young child I seemed to be pretty extroverted. I think maybe years of teasing and neglect have turned me into an introvert. I am pretty sure my dominant function is introverted thinking, just like INTP's. When I am alone or with strangers, I am one of the most introverted people you will ever meet. Around my friends, on the other hand, I am definitely more extroverted and rather flamboyant. I turn into the most daring and loud talkative person around my friends. Am I a normal INTP just being picky, or am I an ENTP?? Do all INTP's have these kind of ENTP traits around their friends? All in all, I think I am an INTP, but I may be prejudiced.


----------



## PixelBrain (Nov 21, 2009)

I'd say that INTP's definitely act a little more goofy and talkative when in a comfortable situation. (like with a couple of close friends) I've known them to make really funny off the wall jokes and know for a fact they like to have witty banter with people. 

Also they can get very talkative because they love to tell people about things they've learned. They will talk your ear off about the certain subject their currently studying. 

So the best way to tell is if you really do need energizing time after being with large groups of friends for a while.

I've also noticed that introverts tend to get very stressed out if they keep forcing themselves to hangout with people everyday and I've seen them unknowingly get stressed out and explode on people from the stress.


----------



## aerosmithgirl (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for that, I think I am an INTP now. Every time I come back from my close friends' house I am always totally EXHAUSTED, even if we just played video games all day! I don't like people anyways...


----------



## Monte (Feb 17, 2010)

PixelBrain said:


> I'd say that INTP's definitely act a little more goofy and talkative when in a comfortable situation. (like with a couple of close friends) I've known them to make really funny off the wall jokes and know for a fact they like to have witty banter with people.
> 
> Also they can get very talkative because they love to tell people about things they've learned. They will talk your ear off about the certain subject their currently studying.
> 
> ...


We're forgetting that ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts, though.

That and ENTPs do everything you just said, except we don't all become drained from socializing.


----------



## Alimao (Jul 2, 2010)

Based on what you said, I think you are more like INTP coz E types generally like socializing more and what's more important is that based on my own observation, I types worry and ponder more about one's own type while E types would take the test result more easily. The E types do like thinking but they don't go into too far or dig into deeper things so much like the I types. My intuition tells me that you are an INTP or at least an I type reading your first post^^haha hope this makes some senseroud:


----------



## agokcen (Jan 3, 2010)

I hate to continue to add doubt, but you sound a bit like me, actually. I act very introverted now, but everything in my growth points to my being an ENTP. Functionally an ENTP, stereotypically an INTP...yep, that's me!

Just something to consider. Indeed, ENTPs are the most introverted extroverts.


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

Ehhh...maybe ENTPs are the most "introverted" in accordance to the popular definition of "introverted". But the whole idea is that even though ENTPs don't NEED to throw M1000s and crowd surf in parties (though I personally find it fun), socializing with others INCREASES - not decreases - their energy.

If playing video games with your friends in a room exhausts you, I definitely vote INTP for you. As an MBTI-extrovert, I get tired if I'm alone for too long, but I don't pester every stranger I see to say "hello!" (THOSE creatures usually tend to be ESFJs...)


----------



## springpool (Aug 8, 2011)

Lol, this makes me an INTP. I am outgoing (or I used to be around friends) but after I need days of solitude.

I actually scored INTP on a longer MBTI.


----------



## InkShade (Nov 19, 2011)

Hm. Interesting. Yes, I've also had some doubts concerning my type. 
I really don't mind socializing at certain times when I am in the mood, however, it makes me a bit pissed and tired at the end. 

Much thanks.


----------

